# Mobile Tournament Results



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Any reports on any of the results of their Labor Day tourney?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Weigh in is at 4 today. There was a 430lb blue weighed in yesterday along with a nice tuna


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Three Blues iced
Dirt Pit 569 caught at elbow
Sea Mixer 455 (won the $$$) They had a great Tournament season
Controlled Chaos 439
Tuna 195,148,106
Wahoo 50's 1-3
Phin 35,33,32 You Never Know won the dolphin
C&R 19 boats released bills, 32 bills released not sure who won maybe 2 blues and a white


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished on the Gear Up. We caught a blue and 2 whites. Looks like we won tag and release.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

*First *******

Congrats to everybody who caught fish in the tournament. We were out there on our first trip doing it on our own not on a charter so we didn't enter. We lucked up on a white marlin in the first 5 minutes trolling. Mine (and our) first bill. He was 78" but didn't get a girth. What do yall think he weighed? 80lbs maybe? We didn't catch anything else all day but I have the bug now for sure.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Reelsharp said:


> Congrats to everybody who caught fish in the tournament. We were out there on our first trip doing it on our own not on a charter so we didn't enter. We lucked up on a white marlin in the first 5 minutes trolling. Mine (and our) first bill. He was 78" but didn't get a girth. What do yall think he weighed? 80lbs maybe? We didn't catch anything else all day but I have the bug now for sure.


Total length of lower jaw fork length? If total, nowhere close. I am looking at an 80" white marlin mount right now above my tv, and that is the overall length, not the LWFL, and I doubt this ****** goes over 40.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

Lower jaw fork length. OK so 55-60? We only had him in the boat long enough to measure and take a pic and then released as quick as we could.
Can you recommend somewhere to get a replica mount?:thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

King Sailfish. 

I know, but they do other fish as well.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Gray's is good as well. 

I'm sure somebody on here can arrange it for you.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Michael Cole is local. He did an amazing sailfish mount for me. Give him a call!


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats to the winners! BTW, the MBGFC gave out 5-6 DJI Phantom drones. I just lost mine last week. If you won one and might want to sell it please contact me. Message me.


----------

